Ask HN: Which behaviour influenced by technology amuse you the most? - searchableguy
======
helph67
Those who advise friends/family of the meal they are about to consume via a
photo. Not so much amuse as concern; Many young people complain of loneliness
but when using public transport have their eyes glued to their device. Totally
ignoring their fellow travellers!

------
LurkinGrue
The number of people that fall for lottery, romance, and work at home scams
that source from unsolicited email. I have a position that deals with some of
these scams, and the stories are practically unbelievable.

The need to proclaim to the world what you are doing today just to get those
sweet internet karma points.

The complete lack of awareness of the surrounding world when one is waking and
reading their mobile device.

~~~
searchableguy
> The number of people that fall for lottery, romance, and work at home scams
> that source from unsolicited email. I have a position that deals with some
> of these scams, and the stories are practically unbelievable.

Mind sharing your favourite story?

------
giantg2
Amusement... people sharing their homemade NSFW content.

------
meiraleal
people pretending (jokingly or not) they are social influencers. I laugh when
is a joke and disturbing when it is not.

